# September POTM finals



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, these four pics have made it to this month's finals - the two best-rated pics of each of the two previous rounds.

Thanks to everyone that has submitted a picture for this contest!
To those that have made it to the finals, good luck!
And to those that did not make it, try again next month









Anyways, here are the 4 finalists:

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

that piraya rocks


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

#3 but 2 nice too!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted for 2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..which one to pick..hmmmmm...ah number 1..no 2..noooo nooo3 how about 4....damn


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Voted for Deuce heh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#3


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

great entries!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C'mon people, move your ass and vote, dammit...

The previous rounds had 115 votes each, so you can do better than this









It's a close call, btw. - very understandable, with such awesome entries


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> It's a close call, btw. - very understandable, with such awesome entries


thats true thats the closet ive ever seen it


----------



## Smokey (Oct 6, 2003)

number 1 is absolutely amazing. that's a giorgious red.

Joe T.


----------



## LilJohn (Oct 6, 2003)

Yo B I agree on that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow this race is the closest i have seen so far!

Joe


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

voted the 2, that piraya has incredible color, the hazy effect got me also, i love that, makes it look mystical


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All amazing Ps







but i voted the clearer pic...IMO #1...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Voted!!!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I think the color of the rbp in the first pic is just as beautiful as can be.


----------



## dildo12icnh (Oct 10, 2003)

I like the red belly in the 2 pic wierd coloring


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted


----------



## yogi bear (May 22, 2003)

I like # 2


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

VOTED!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are some incredibe shots of INCREDIBLE Fish this month 
Great Jobs on all of them ,








pete


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

3! most deff.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

all of them nice but 4 for me







to you all


----------



## spacegod (Oct 11, 2003)

thats a cool elongatus in pic #2


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Voted , 
i like em all but 1 and 4 do it for me....
a simple flip of a coin decided the vote...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting has ended now!

Congrats to *Raptor*, september's POTM winner









Thanks to everyone that competed in this months POTM: in about two weeks, the Oktober edition will start!


----------

